# Redneck cattle trailer



## cowboy bbq (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2012)

Cowboy Bbq........... Did you take that picture ????????


----------



## cowboy bbq (Jan 28, 2012)

No, it was posted by a friend on Facebook.


----------



## michael ark (Jan 28, 2012)

Get 'er done!


----------



## stubshaft (Jan 29, 2012)

AND she is driving with the windows UP!


----------



## scrappynadds (Jan 30, 2012)

Now thats a rare steak............


----------



## saintsfan (Jan 30, 2012)

They come in all shapes and sizes.........

cattle trailers!


----------

